# Jerky marinades



## OFG (Oct 23, 2008)

What are your favorite jerky marinades? Do you like to brine? Teriyaki? Sweet and hot? Peppered?

What is your preferred wood to use in your smoker?


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

I use a dehydrator after I soak it in soy sauce, water, worcestershire sauce and herbs.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I use Claudes Marinade and let them soak in the Fridge for 12-24 hours then pop them on the dehydrator. Claudes gives a smokey flavor without haveing to have a smoker.


----------



## surfinbird (Nov 11, 2008)

I take fajita meat strips sliced thin, coat them in A1, sugar, and BBQ, fajita seasoning, salt, pepper, crushed red pepper


----------



## Big_Al (Nov 12, 2008)

I used to spend alot on different stuff but nothing I did seems to suit my liking as well as sprinkling a little cajun seasoning found at my local Dollar General @ .50 ea. Not too salty and dries in very well....Al


----------



## dimensionx (Nov 14, 2008)

How long does it take to smoke it? I use a dehydrator and it takes over 6 hours usually. (depends on thickness)


----------



## OFG (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it depends on a few things, how long you soaked the meat in marinade, (how wet the meat is) the thickness of the slices, the temperature at which you smoke it, and the distance to the fire. 

I have an offset smoker, so stuff on the left end gets done quicker than stuff on the right. But overall I usually go from 5-10 hours depending on how much I'm smoking and the temperature gauge reads 150-200 degrees, but I think that it runs a bit higher than the actual temp. I often pull out finished pieces and let others go longer.


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

Big_Al said:


> I used to spend alot on different stuff but nothing I did seems to suit my liking as well as sprinkling a little cajun seasoning found at my local Dollar General @ .50 ea. Not too salty and dries in very well....Al


I have seen that and will have to pick some up next time I'm there.


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 21, 2008)

I make my own marinate with several liquids such as soy sauce, w-sauce, etc and use turbinado sugar, sweet red pepper (crushed), red pepper flakes and garlic powder. I then mix in something like persimmon pulp, blackberries, blueberries, or even paw paw pulp. 

I cut my deer into strips about 1/4 inch thick and soak in the marinate from 4-12 hours. It really depends on the time of day and how much time I have because....

I dry mine on top of the wood heater. Drying time varies from 5-6 hours to 12 hours, depending on the temp above the heater and the thickness of the meat, as well as how much of the marinate I got off when patting it dry. 

I make a variety and after they cool, I store them in half gallon Mason jars and label them (plain, persimmon, blackberry, spicy,etc.) 

We are relying more on jerky and canned meats since we cut the cord and live with no form of electricity at all. 

My fav seems to be the blackberry with crushed red pepper. It has a wonderful flavor with a bit of an after bite. I am fond of the persimmon as well.


----------

